# New Forum Features



## t-bo

There is a new vbulletin version due to be released. This is a major release and will give a load more features for the RFUK forums.

One of the main additions will be social networking features, making your profile a bit like something from facebook with galleries, friend lists, comments and much more. 

I will make a further post with full details over the next few days.


----------



## Athravan

Looking forward to it


----------



## Susie_L

Will be looking forward to the new features, and Thanks for your earlier help!!!

Best wishes,


----------



## poizon

ooo sounds good, cant wait! :2thumb:


----------



## des-lee

sounds useful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:2thumb:


----------



## xXx-FA55-xXx

They should make a mobile version because people like me are always out and about do not get time for this i use my mobile to check my page i am doing it right now


----------

